
Reddit through the ages: Most popular domains shared on Reddit from 2007-2015 - bane
https://i.imgur.com/rHLkxjB.png
======
yk
Interestingly the top seven domains are now user generated content, while
there were two old media (bbc, nytimes) and one probably in a similar mold
(yahoo, I assume that was yahoo news) in 2007.

Also what is asiacollege.ir (it redirects to a222.org, so it has the number
eight and nine spots)?

~~~
ljk
Apparently it's just spammers - reddit discussion
[https://reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3mtkmw](https://reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3mtkmw)

